# 921 bad playback problems



## bbbacres (Apr 8, 2006)

My 921 after a long period of good health is acting up. When I tune in and watch a program, the picture is perfect. 

But when I use any of the remote options, things go bad. IF I push GUIDE, it takes about 10 long seconds for a guide to appear, and it appears slowly, filling in the screen from the top to the bottom. If I try to change channels, it takes a long time. If I do 2 commands it will wait a long time, do one then wait and do the other.

When I play back from the hard drive, the playback is poor. It will freeze up, cough, jump ahead, especially when going at more than normal speed.

I read many times about people getting DISH to send them out a refurbished 
921. Is that still going on? Does it matter that my machine is long past warranty? 

Is there any way to simply force the hard drive to reformat? I did the hard drive test which showed hard drive ok. I don't think it could be my remote could it? Any quick test for that?

Thanks for your thoughts.

Bruce


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

If you haven't, pull the power cord and leave off for about 5 minutes. That may clear up the problems.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It sounds like your hard drive is going bad. If the above suggested reboot does not clear up the problems, call advanced tech support (1-800-333-3474). Lately the first level tech person has been able to handle 921 issues. 

Good luck!


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Better watch everything you've recorded that you don't want to lose. My 921 acted the same way as yours for about the last month and finally died last Fri night. It now has the pink screen telling me the hard drive has failed.


----------

